

Jaron Lanier Explains Why The Internet Is Already Broken #SOPA #OWS - darkheartfelt
http://www.darkheartfelt.com/blog/2012/1/8/la-unemployment-jaron-lanier-explains-why-the-internet-is-al.html

======
darkheartfelt
c'mon now. paid links are corrupting context. let's ditch the advertising
model. _crosses fingers_

